# AnimalBarrie's 96 200SX SE-R



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

I accidently forgot to pop my grille back in and I need to re-smoke my tail lights.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn,
Those are my rims. ok, not really, but if i could buy rims, those would be them. Tire rack has em. Nice and light.
Get yourself a '98 style or mesh grille. That will compliment the car nicely.

Seth

P.S. 97GA16DE (justin) here's an SE-R in your favorite color.


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

nice and clean


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

sethwas said:


> *Damn,
> Those are my rims. ok, not really, but if i could buy rims, those would be them. Tire rack has em. Nice and light.
> Get yourself a '98 style or mesh grille. That will compliment the car nicely.
> 
> ...


As soon as I get home from school for the summer I am going to get the 98 mesh grille.


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

your car is lookin good


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Looks good.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Damn,
> Those are my rims. ok, not really, but if i could buy rims, those would be them. Tire rack has em. Nice and light.
> Get yourself a '98 style or mesh grille. That will compliment the car nicely.
> 
> ...


http://machiii.net/machiii/html/ima.../big_tarmac.jpg
300 for 5 lug 
370 for 4 lug <--- lol 4 lugs are suppose to cost less than 5 haahaa


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *P.S. 97GA16DE (justin) here's an SE-R in your favorite color. *


 Yea, I saw his post on the SR20forum. I still think white goes better w/ teal


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

15's or 16's? (the rims)


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

The Gimp said:


> *15's or 16's? (the rims) *


15's


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *Yea, I saw his post on the SR20forum. I still think white goes better w/ teal  *



The wheels came white in the first place. I was going to powdercoat them black regardless. I had the white wheels on the car for about a month before I powder coated them. It looked so ugly, they stuck out like sore thumb. They got dirty so quick. I love black wheels, I would put them on any color.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

AnimalBarrie said:


> *The wheels came white in the first place. I was going to powdercoat them black regardless. I had the white wheels on the car for about a month before I powder coated them. It looked so ugly, they stuck out like sore thumb. They got dirty so quick. I love black wheels, I would put them on any color. *


hey justin, this sounds like a challenge to your car with white rims


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2003)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *hey justin, this sounds like a challenge to your car with white rims *


How is that a challenge? Grow up.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

clean 200sx, love the kosei's btw. i also have those wheels


----------

